# Freaking out hedgehog



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys, something spooked my hedgehog so badly that she was able to lift a metal bared cage up and escaped. I found her hiding in one of my cabinets awake with spikes up and in full attack mode. Any LITTLE thing made her jump and hiss and it was like she never seen me before. I slowly approached her and put her in my lap but whenever I let her go she runs as fast as a bullet in to a hiding spot. When I try to carry her she keeps on wanting down and hisses like no tomorrow. I think she was hurt from the cage or whatever freaked her out because her cage was A MESS. Food was everywhere, water bowl flipped over, bedding scattered, her home was flipped onto it's side, and my cage was lifted up. I am terrified right now and have her sleeping in my lap in the pure bright light, she won't let me cover her with anything. The only physical problem I see is some dry skin on her ears.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

do you have other pets cause it sounds like ...maybe another pet harassed her??? I can't see a hedgie lifting and squeezing under a cage edge ( possible I suppose but not likely)


----------



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

No other pets, just her. And the metal bars that surround the cage was lifted and it's a pretty hefty weight for her to lift.


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

This might be unlikely, but were there any string of fireworks or other super loud noises? I know things like that scare most pets, I do not know how they would affect hedgehogs, but maybe that could be it?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps it's an after effect from her hibernation attempt?


----------



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

That was a good point about fireworks but none went off while I was at home, and I was thinking about hibernating but a couple days ago she did hibernate and my room has never dropped below 22 degrees celcius after that. All last night she was trying to escape her cage and lifting it wasn't happening because I taped it down to some 10 pound weights. She was able to climb the corner and got out 4 times!!! Everytime I put her back in she scrambled and tried to escape, I just put a couple of my shirts on the floor just incase she got out during my sleep and it wasn't a surprise where I found her this morning :lol: I cleaned the cage and put new liner in and hopefully that would calm her down.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Does she have a wheel? All that climbing sounds like she has a lot of energy and nothing to burn it on. Let her roam around an enclosed space. Like most will tell you, not all hedgies will want to cuddle. If you have the explorer type, then all she will want is just to walk around on her own.


----------



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya she has a wheel, 12" silent spinner one. And i take her out everyday for an hour and let her run around in my room.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The size is okay, but you won't want to keep that silent spinner for long. The slit in the middle has been known to rip off hedgie nails, and its hard to clean and not all that silent. As for the daring escapes, try weaving a piece of cardboard between the bars so she can't lift it.


----------

